# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Jazz)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

1) Is Quin Snyder ready to coach a Western Conference playoff team?

2) Can Rudy Gobert possibly win Defensive Player of the Year?

3) Does this team have the worst point guard situation in the West?

4) Will Rodney Hood and/or Trey Lyles give them any actual production this season?

5) Is it conceivable that this team will be a landing spot for an upper or mid-tier free agent this offseason?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

1. Yes, doubt they get there though
2. Yes
3. Yes, easily
4. Hood maybe, Lyles doubtful. 
5. Unlikely


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Hood if healthy
5. If they overpay


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Is Quin Snyder ready to coach a Western Conference playoff team?
> 
> 2) Can Rudy Gobert possibly win Defensive Player of the Year?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. No (this year, anyway)
3. Yes
4. No
5. No


They're kind of fun, at least.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Is Quin Snyder ready to coach a Western Conference playoff team?
> 
> 2) Can Rudy Gobert possibly win Defensive Player of the Year?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, but I don't think Utah gets in this year (though if they did, it wouldn't surprise me). 

2. Absolutely.

3. Yes.

4. I watched Hood during a couple of the preseason games against the Lakers. I liked his game. I think he can contribute this season.

5. Has it ever been a landing spot for someone like that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think you have to view Gobert as one of the front runners for DPOY this year with how much hype he's got since the 2nd half of last season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Is Quin Snyder ready to coach a Western Conference playoff team?
> 
> 2) Can Rudy Gobert possibly win Defensive Player of the Year?
> 
> ...


I was going back and looking at some of these. This one kind of stands out.

1) We'll find out this coming season instead.
2) Not yet at least.
3) Turns out they were in the running with the Knicks for worst.
4) Both of them showed up big, but Hood really put his name on the map.
5) Joe Johnson and Boris Diaw???


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

1) definitely
2) he has a chance (I'll even but him ahead of DeAndre Jordan)
3) nope, George Hill is an upgrade and I expect some moves, Neto and Mack are too good to just sit on the bench as a 4rth PG
4) both will be fine imo. but the acquisitions of Johnson and Diaw will impact their minutes
5) Johnson, Diaw, Hill, they perhaps trade Hayward before he walks for free


----------

